# DeWalt Planer Replacement screw?



## jmc6h (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi there,

I have a DeWalt 735X planer, and the screw for the depth crank has fallen off and disappeared. The part # is 5140054-60. Is that a standard-size screw that I can buy at Home Depot? Does anyone happen to know the length and TPI? 

Thanks a bunch,

John


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Best bet is to try some known size screws in the hub, once you find the correct size look for an Allen set screw that is just a bit shorter than the thickness of the hub. You may find an Allen screw at HD, the one near me has a limited selection.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Same planer here. The screw in mine is a metric 6mm-1.0, 15mm long, & has a T30 Torx socket head. Same size that are used to hold the knives in the cutterhead.

The Torx head wouldn't be a requirement for the handle screw; Philips or Allen would work fine, and would probably be easier to find.


----------



## jmc6h (Jan 29, 2015)

Worked perfectly--thanks for the info!


----------



## MarkDB (2 mo ago)

Stevedore said:


> Same planer here. The screw in mine is a metric 6mm-1.0, 15mm long, & has a T30 Torx socket head. Same size that are used to hold the knives in the cutterhead.
> 
> The Torx head wouldn't be a requirement for the handle screw; Philips or Allen would work fine, and would probably be easier to find.


Agree with @ Stevedore re size and Thanks!!
Just replaced my lost screw with a M6 x 16 (mm) 1.00 pitch. Able to get with a Torx head at my local Ace Hardware


----------



## hanspeterthut (29 d ago)

Stevedore said:


> Same planer here. The screw in mine is a metric 6mm-1.0, 15mm long, & has a T30 Torx socket head. Same size that are used to hold the knives in the cutterhead. The Torx head wouldn't be a requirement for the handle screw; Philips or Allen would work fine, and would probably be easier to find.


 Ur amazing thank u !


----------



## hanspeterthut (29 d ago)

Stevedore said:


> Same planer here. The screw in mine is a metric 6mm-1.0, 15mm long, & has a T30 Torx socket head. Same size that are used to hold the knives in the cutterhead.
> 
> The Torx head wouldn't be a requirement for the handle screw; Philips or Allen would work fine, and would probably be easier to find.


This was super helpful thanks


----------

